# need suggestions/help



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the cash to get 2 rods and 2 reels I like penn and shimano, i see most people have like a light 6'6" for bonito and ...what other fish? also see that people have 9' rods for kings and other fish what rod and reels do you guys suggest?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you still looking?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

@ Derby Winner. Shimano, Daiowa 2500 or 3000 is cool for Bo'bo's. Some guys are out there with big Penn Rods, that takes the fun out of it. I just bought a Saragosa 8000 from Tight Lines for King, Ling and whatever else with some size to it.


----------

